# Me And Andy



## Bob Rock (Mar 11, 2006)

Had the opportunity ti meet Andy Timmons

Me and Andy










The man can play


----------



## keefsdad (Feb 7, 2006)

Bob Rock said:


> Had the opportunity ti meet Andy Timmons
> 
> Me and Andy
> 
> ...


At the risk of looking like a dummy, I know who you are, but not Andy, although the name sounds familiar.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Look him up on youtube.

He's a bona fide monster IMO.


----------

